# geckos



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

*hi to all,*
*i am writing this blog because i have just looked into my leopard gecko viv and they all was on the heat mat asleep one lying in the middlle the other two with there heads on, her on either side of her body, they are soooo cute:flrt:*
*who agrees with me that leopard geckos are cute???*


----------

